# The difference between a cupcake and a muffin



## sarah (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok guys!I make cupcakes and muffins,and cakes and bars a lot,and i have countless recipes for all these but theres this question that always haunts me.

 Whats exactly the real difference between cupcake and muffin and between cake and bars?
i really need to hear your opinions about it.
What i've concluded after maybe years of pondering and researchlolis,that a muffin is more similar to a somewhat bread like texture and is dense whereas a cupcake is more on lighter and fluffier side,maybe...or that most muffin recipes use oil and cupcakes use butter or margerine,the 3rd difference that comes to my mind is that muffins dont have frosting or glaze,or they are'nt supposed to.

 As for bars and cakes,i think theres not much difference except in shape(the bars with a cookie or pie crust base r excluded offcourse).

So help me out here guys.Would love to hear ur opinions.


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2009)

Cupcakes are smaller cakes, and as you mention are a looser batter, usually with more sugar etc. They are desserty. Muffins are more like individual sweet breads, denser dough and they require a lighter touch to be successful. (Less mixing) Muffins are often intended to be more of a "meal" like breakfast or lunch. So nutritional content is a factor. 

As for bars etc, I'm not clear on what you mean. Any of the "bar" recipes I have made in no way resemble a cake. They are often without much leavening at all and are flat and dense. Cakes always have a leavening ingredient and are lighter in texture. I don't see much similarity myself, but our experiences are likely quite different.


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2009)

Sheesh! Sorry Sarah for being a bonehead about moving this around. I put it in the more generic forum because you cover so much territory with the question. You cover cakes, muffins, bars etc so I thought it would be better here.


----------



## sarah (Oct 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> As for bars etc, I'm not clear on what you mean. Any of the "bar" recipes I have made in no way resemble a cake. They are often without much leavening at all and are flat and dense. Cakes always have a leavening ingredient and are lighter in texture. I don't see much similarity myself, but our experiences are likely quite different.



 well what would you say about all those banana,pumpkin and carrot etc bar recipes,they all use baking powder or baking soda too,and some of them r even lighter and fluffier than cakes.


----------



## sarah (Oct 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> Sheesh! Sorry Sarah for being a bonehead about moving this around. I put it in the more generic forum because you cover so much territory with the question. You cover cakes, muffins, bars etc so I thought it would be better here.



 dont be sorry!it was supposed to be here anyway.my bad...


----------

